# Your not getting your order, and I don't care.



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

I pickup this order and go to the destination. It's a hand to customer order. I ring the doorbell and about 2 minutes later I knock on the door. No answer. I wait another minute and then I called the customer.

I tell them I'm your DoorDash delivery person and I'm at your door.

The customer... No your not at my door.

Me... Where are you?

The customer... I'm at xxxx

Me... I look up the address and it doesn't come up. I tell the customer that their address didn't come up.

The customer... It's in the city of xxxx. The app wouldn't let me place the order because I'm too far away so I moved the dot to the restaurant so I could enter the order.

Me... That explains why the payout for this order is $2.25 and the distance to the delivery is .1 miles. Then I explain to the customer that no one can make a 16 mile or 32 mile round trip delivery for $2.25.

The customer... I tipped in the app.

Me... No you didn't. On DoorDash the driver knows what the base pay is and the difference is the customer's tip.

The customer... I've been doing this for years A--Hole.

Me... Well so have I.

The customer... All the other drivers just deliver it. So F--- you A--Hole.

Me... Why should I? You lied to me about the delivery address and you lied about the tip. Then you called me an a--hole. (The customer didn't let me finish)

The customer... I'm calling DoorDash and I'm going to get you fired.

Me... Good luck. I have over 14,768 deliveries and my customer satisfaction rating is almost a perfect 5.0 and I recorded you calling me an A--hole not once but twice. Who do you think DoorDash will listen to?

The customer... Listen kid. I'm going to f--- you up A--hole.

Me... Did you not hear me? I'm recording this call and I'm in my 70s so don't call me a kid.

The customer.. Are you going to deliver my order?

Me... No. The delivery timer just ran out. I'm marking the order as a customer no show and just a FYI I'm getting paid for the order because you were not at the delivery destination. Thank you for ordering with DoorDash.

The customer... F--- YOU. A--HOLE!!! (The customer hung up)

I did a quick follow up with DoorDash support. I explained what happened and I played my recorded conversation with the customer to DoorDash support. I then asked if they needed my recorded conversation with the customer. The support person said they didn't need it because they already had several complaints against this customer that they already have documented in their system and DoorDash will have the customer's account banned because this is the second time this customer threatened a driver.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ThanksUber said:


> I pickup this order and go to the destination. It's a hand to customer order. I ring the doorbell and about 2 minutes later I knock on the door. No answer. I wait another minute and then I called the customer.
> 
> I tell them I'm your DoorDash delivery person and I'm at your door.
> 
> ...


LOL I guess he showed you who was boss
Did you get to keep the food too?


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

You continue to accept those 2.25 dollar offers . Go get them. How many can you do per hour ? three or four ?
9 bucks an hour max minus three for gasoline . 
For somebody that wants to learn i will decline any order under 6.5 and it better be less then 4 miles .
My acc rating is 12 % currently . I earn an average of 20 to 25 an hour . I also have about 6000 deliveries over 3 years .
This poster is top dasher .


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

ThanksUber said:


> I did a quick follow up with DoorDash support. I explained what happened and I played my recorded conversation with the customer to DoorDash support. I then asked if they needed my recorded conversation with the customer. The support person said they didn't need it because they already had several complaints against this customer that they already have documented in their system and DoorDash will have the customer's account banned because this is the second time this customer threatened a driver.


So they will allow a customer to get several complaints and threaten a driver, but don't dare do it a second time! Because they might ban your account. DD really has their drivers backs!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ThanksUber said:


> I pickup this order and go to the destination. It's a hand to customer order. I ring the doorbell and about 2 minutes later I knock on the door. No answer. I wait another minute and then I called the customer.
> 
> I tell them I'm your DoorDash delivery person and I'm at your door.
> 
> ...


Was it tasty?


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

I wouldn't accept a $2.25 order even if it was 100 feet away. This is what you get.


----------



## Shayanz (Oct 8, 2021)

Well done


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

BrainDead Driver said:


> You continue to accept those 2.25 dollar offers . Go get them. How many can you do per hour ? three or four ?
> 9 bucks an hour max minus three for gasoline .
> For somebody that wants to learn i will decline any order under 6.5 and it better be less then 4 miles .
> My acc rating is 12 % currently . I earn an average of 20 to 25 an hour . I also have about 6000 deliveries over 3 years .
> This poster is top dasher .


I can only smile at your post.

Just a FYI this was the 3rd delivery of a triple pickup. The first 2 drops paided $16.25 and $11.75. The $2.25 order was .1 miles. I also did 2 UberEats orders at the same time for a payout of $4.80 and $6.40. All 5 of these trips took under 1 hour. I beat your average pay even with taking the $2.25 ,order. My acceptance rate is 75%

I agree that skipping $2.25 orders normally would be the best thing, but where I'm delivering about 95% of the people are older people like myself and about 80% tip in cash. In December of 2021 I averaged $26.07 per hour in cash tips and is my highest month of 2021 but normally it's about $20 per hour in cash tips. This does include rideshare because I don't seperate deliveries tips from rideshare tips. Add that to what I make doing deliveries, rideshare and in app tips and I think I do ok.

I'm also retired so I don't have to work as hard as someone that is doing this for a living. If you really want money go work at the iron mines in northern Minnesota. Sign on bonus is $8000 and starting pay is $55 per hour and $85 per hour for heavy equipment operator. My grandson is making more money than I have ever seen doing this.


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> LOL I guess he showed you who was boss
> Did you get to keep the food too?





New2This said:


> Was it tasty?


I did keep the food and dropped it off at my gf's daughter's house. It was Italian food and she said it was very good.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

$2.25 pay?    🤦‍♂️ 🤦‍♂️ 🤦‍♂️


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

One of the best stories I’ve read on this forum. Good job.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

You‘d think after the first threat to a driver they would’ve banned him from the platform. Did this azzwipe really think a driver would go to destination far away?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

BrainDead Driver said:


> You continue to accept those 2.25 dollar offers . Go get them. How many can you do per hour ? three or four ?
> 9 bucks an hour max minus three for gasoline .
> For somebody that wants to learn i will decline any order under 6.5 and it better be less then 4 miles .
> My acc rating is 12 % currently . I earn an average of 20 to 25 an hour . I also have about 6000 deliveries over 3 years .
> This poster is top dasher .


2.. I can do 2 $2.25 orders an hour.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It's not even just about the tip. 

The app is GPS encoded so that you have to be at or near the delivery address in order to complete the delivery. If you go there and no customer, than no delivery unless they are very closeby. Nothing to argue about.


----------

